# Buakaw vs Kaoklai



## Thunder Foot

I would love to see these two in a match. Who do you think would win? :asian:







*VS*


----------



## Slihn

Kaoklai has incrediable fighting skills but my money would be on Buakaw.Two other fights I would like to see though would be Remy Bonjasy vs. Buakaw(although I know that would never happpen because of the weight difference) and Buakaw vs. Sakmongkol!


----------



## thaistyle

I would have to go with Buakaw.  Although Kaoklai is great and has great skill, I don't if he could handle Buakaw's speed.  Man that dude is quick!!  Bonjasky vs Buakaw would be great, but the one I wish could take place in K-1 would have been the late Andy Hug vs Buakaw.  I love that picture of Kaoklai kicking that dude in the face.  It looks as if he dropped his hands asked him to kick him.


----------



## Thunder Foot

Yea, Buakaw is really quick with his kicks. I personally favor Buakaw as well. I don't think Bonjasky could hold up if they were the same size. Buakaw is also versatile. He can switch up his style to accomidate fighters... thats a quality few posess. :asian:


----------



## thaistyle

In the picture of the 2004 K-1 Grand Prix fight between Kaoklai vs Mighty Mo, Mighty Mo out weighed him by over 100 lbs.  Kaoklai knocked him out in 2 minutes 40 seconds I think.


----------



## Slihn

Thunder Foot said:


> Yea, Buakaw is really quick with his kicks. I personally favor Buakaw as well. I don't think Bonjasky could hold up if they were the same size. Buakaw is also versatile. He can switch up his style to accomidate fighters... thats a quality few posess. :asian:


 

..yeah I do agree ,if they where the same size ,I dont think that Remy would hold up to Buakaw because I Buakaw's speed,but then again,if Remy where Buakaw size's then he(Remy) would probably be much faster.


----------



## thaistyle

Does anyone know of any dvds, other than K-1, that have some recent fights of these two greats?


----------



## Thunder Foot

Hmm... other than K-1? As far as Buakaw, I believe that is all he has been competing... along with the others mentioned.

This is the most recent footage I've see of Buakaw. Versus Shishido...





as far as Remy, his last fight was against Sem Schilt, at which point he lost his title. I still think Remy can beat Schilt though, if he utilizing Muay's clinch game. I can't find a video on that.

Lastly, Kaoklai. This is the most recent fight I have seen of him.


----------



## thaistyle

Thanks for the links Thunder Foot.


----------

